# Biostar Vs Asus



## burnm3w1thf1r3

So I'm in the process of building a new gaming rig. I'm converting over from AMD to Intel and decided to go with the 4770k i7. However I am trying to find a good board to go with it. I've been a biostar guy since day 1. Still running my OEM biostar with my AMD dual core that I build 8 years ago.

The skepticism: Many of my friends suggested that biostar is garbage and bottle necks the system and that Asus is so much better. While on newegg.com Just about ever Asus board I found was garbage (good specs but DOA or dead after a few weeks or just problems from day 1) yet the biostar I found had amazing reviews and 0 bad reviews (more reviews in general too).

Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

I am on a slight budget I was aiming for a board around $140. The two specific I was looking at if anyone was interested are as follows:

Biostar: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138380

ASUS: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131980

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131984

Again, just looking in general is biostar worse than ASUS or are they on par? And out of these 3 boards (if someone wants to help) which is best and why? I'm not just looking for an answer, I would like to learn also 

Thank you to all who reply!!!


----------



## FuryRosewood

Bottleneck...no probably not, reliability yes, the asus probably will be more reliable...id pick the asus board if it was me.


----------



## burnm3w1thf1r3

Well see heres the thing... reliable how? From what these reviews are saying, they die in under a month... How is that reliable?


----------



## EthanJM

My last motherboard was a biostar and I used it for four years, it still works and I plan on making another system out of it for someone else. The motherboard I had before that was an asus, it lasted one year and died, the board I had before THAT one was an asus and it did fine. My friend had a biostar for years without trouble. As for strictly biostar vs asus, I am split. The board I just upgraded to was a gigabyte board, John from these forums suggested it, I did my reading, and it appears if you want durability go for a gigabyte board.
As for strictly biostar vs asus, I am split.


----------



## burnm3w1thf1r3

EthanJM said:


> My last motherboard was a biostar and I used it for four years, it still works and I plan on making another system out of it for someone else. The motherboard I had before that was an asus, it lasted one year and died, the board I had before THAT one was an asus and it did fine. My friend had a biostar for years without trouble. As for strictly biostar vs asus, I am split. The board I just upgraded to was a gigabyte board, John from these forums suggested it, I did my reading, and it appears if you want durability go for a gigabyte board.
> As for strictly biostar vs asus, I am split.



Thank you EthanJM. It is awesome to find someone on any forum that actually answers the original question with sufficient detail. I'm a biostar nut, had my biostar for 8 years and its still running strong. My cousin, bought a biostar it died in a year. I heard good things about asus how awesome they are but after reading reviews and 90% of buyers had DOA or dead boards within a month i was feeling like not going that route.

To end this forum though, I believe I will be abandoning both, and going MSI. specifically the MSI Z87-G45 Gaming. Thank you again!!


----------



## spirit

If you like Biostar, then go ahead and buy one - but I personally wouldn't. I like ASUS, I've owned a P5, P7 and now got a P8 and they've all been good.

I do like ASUS, but for most new builds I find myself recommending Gigabyte and if I were to build a new system tomorrow I'd likely get a Gigabyte motherboard, so definitely look at them.

Here's a Gigabyte board which you may be interested in: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128592

Alternatively, there's this one (also from Gigabyte) which is a little cheaper: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128591

I'd personally get one of those over the ASUS or the Biostar.


Edit: Oh, just seen you went MSI. They're also a good brand.


----------

